# Nike Kaiju: Are your boots too tight?



## Milo303

They will pack but it will take a minute

I sized down a full size on my Kaiju

It's taken well over 10 days of using them and now they're pretty good.... They're a tiny bit tight just walking about but while riding they're perfect.


----------



## vanner

yeah, they run a bit tight (but still comfy), which is probably good for boarding as long as your feet don't fall asleep.


----------



## Milo303

I don't know anyone who's sized up, but several who sized down.... Just depends on your foot I suppose.

But I say give the boot some time man. 6-7 hours isn't enough time to mold the liner. If your foot is falling asleep, maybe you're lacing them to tight? I havn't heard of a single person complaining about the snugness of the boot once they packed it out. It's tight at first but all good boots are as far as im concerned.


----------



## Calibre 6

I went up a 1/2 size on mine. Toes would have been curled too much if i hadn't. Just put another day on them. Getting more comfortable each day.


----------



## Free_Rider

Thanks for all the input so far. 

Milo303 - I think you could be right about tighten them up too much as I have the tendency to do that from time to time. I'll give the boots another few day's and see how they start to feel. 

They have felt a lot better already from the first day I got them, I'm just afraid I might get stuck with a boot that is too small or maybe I'm just being too paranoid for some reason.

Calibre - What size boot do you normally wear and what size kaiju did you buy and then move up to if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Calibre 6

Normally I wear an 8.5, went with a 9 in the Kaiju.

For reference, I thought the size 9 Kaiju was just a hair longer than the size 8.5 Zoom Force and a hair wider than the size 9 Zoom Force. Length is about the same as a size 8.5 32 Lashed and a hair narrower. That was my experience anyways.


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

Free_Rider said:


> I know there are a few threads already on these boots, but I figured i'd make a thread about these particular boots. My question to you all of you is, are your Kaiju's packing out at all or are they tight fitting.
> 
> The reason for my question is cause I purchased kaiju's in size 9.5 (which is my normal size in all my boots and shoes) but they seem to be way too tight and my feet tend to fall asleep after 30mins in them. I have yet to wear them riding, but I do have about 6-7 hours in them wearing them just around the house. I'm debating exchanging them for a size 10.
> 
> I've seen a few post where people say they sized up when they purchased these boots, and I have seen a few post where people say they just stayed with there regular boot size with no issues.
> 
> Any input or help would be greatly appreciated


Man, I tried size 13's and they were just too perfect. I wear 13's in all my casual shoes and Nikes. I couldn't chance it and have them not pack out right, they felt a little too tight. I can't see how people sized down. They must be wearing bigger casual shoes. The guy sized my foot at the shop too with that metal foot sizer and verified Im a 13. But It seems I need a 14, your not alone there witht he feeling the need to size up. The thing that sucks for me is that Nike decided to not make size 14 this season in the Kaijus. DAMN...........


----------



## Milo303

Wow, first I've heard of people sizing up.... Curious to see how you all feel once they pack out.

I normally wear a 14 and jumped into the 13's.

Really just gotta tough it out and you will end up with an amazing boot as far as im concerned


----------



## jgsqueak

The harness for the liner, which is Nike Flywire, is very easy to over-tighten. The Flywire wire doesn't stretch at all so it feels nice and tight and then the next thing you know your feet are numb. I did this my first day out on them. Don't crank on that lace like you would with other boots; make it secure not tight. 

FYI, my foot is a 7.5 unweighted, 8.0 weighted (an just at a D width). I do not pronate and I use custom insoles. I am an 8 in every boot I own, even my Kaijus. People that are having to size up probably pronate...so when their foot is in the boot it elongates more cramming their toes way up in the toe box.


----------



## Milo303

Droppin the science, nice


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

Do the Zoom DK (Danny Kass) boots fit exactly like the Kaijus? I found a size 13 locally and willing to give it another shot.


----------



## Milo303

From my experience they do not fit exactly the same.... It's close but not identical. They have different liners first off, so the feel is different


----------



## jgsqueak

Milo303 said:


> Droppin the science, nice


It just bothers me when people say a boot runs small, or it runs big, when in actuality they probably don't know the true size of their foot.


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

Well I'm taking a chance on these and ended up purchasing the Zoom DK. They fit perfect in the store but I'll see how they'll be on the mountain and after some sessions with my foot swelled up and them packing out. I'll get some better pics at home.


----------



## ahfunaki

I picked up the Kaiju in a 12, and I wear a 12 in all of my other Nike shoes too. 

When I tried them on they felt snug, but not over the top. As in my toes do not touch the end of the boot. 

So far I've only worn them out once so they definitely need to pack out still, but they felt good.

I think once I wear them a few more times they will be amazing.

So for my feet they run true to size with all my other Nike shoes...


----------



## Free_Rider

So here's a bit of an update,

I finally decided to take them out for a few turns last night (2 hours) and to my surprise and just like everyone one was suggesting, they actually felt really good. My feet didn't hurt what-so-ever and I can tell that they are packing out and will be just fine.

With that said, I don't see how people could actually size down in these boots if they orginally bought their regular size. They are a very tight fitted boot and sizing down for me would make it very uncomfortable. Anyways i'm off to the mountain now to get a full day on these sum-bitchs now and will report back.


----------



## Milo303

Glad to hear you're diggin em ( =


----------



## Calibre 6

ahfunaki said:


> I picked up the Kaiju in a 12, and I wear a 12 in all of my other Nike shoes too.
> 
> When I tried them on they felt snug, but not over the top. *As in my toes do not touch the end of the boot.
> *


If I'm understanding you correctly, it doesn't sound like your boots fit you properly. When standing straight, your toes should touch the end of your boot.


----------



## Milo303

Ya sounds like he's used to having shoes that fit to big and that's why he and others can't downsize.... But who knows


----------



## Calibre 6

Milo303 said:


> Ya sounds like he's used to having shoes that fit to big and that's why he and others can't downsize.... But who knows


Is that what you meant by downsize? Downsizing from Sneakers? Cause often time people wear sneakers that are a size or two larger than their boot sizes. And that's because sneakers are just more comfortable that way. But you can't do the same with boots.


----------



## ingramcol

I wear my shoes true to size, in fact if I wear my sneakers with thicker socks they dont fit. I wear a 10.5 in my shoes, but I found the 10.5 in the Nike Kaiju to be too small (toes bent a slight bit). 11s fit much better.


----------



## ahfunaki

Calibre 6 said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly, it doesn't sound like your boots fit you properly. When standing straight, your toes should touch the end of your boot.


They are really close to touching, but they don't touch.

Overall I don't think I could get much better of a fit with these boots, because if I went with an 11.5 I think they'd be too small unless they really pack out well...

I could be wrong though...


----------



## Free_Rider

Another update:

So now I have my first full day on my Nike Kaiju's and what else can I say except I love them. After about 6 Hours of being in them all day, they did start to make my right foot a little uncomfortable, but nothing to extreme. They obviously still have to pack out more and that will happen, but as of right now I'm glad that I stuck with my regular boot size. 

I'm going to put another full day on them tomorrow with hopefully great success. And just like a few people have suggested, it's best not to tighten up the inner liner too tight. All you have to do is make sure it's nice and snug. The inner liner works so well that it won't go lose on you or at least it didn't go lose on me at all. 

ahfunaki - When I purchased my boots my toes were touching pretty good too. I only have a few hours into mine and they're packing out just fine. In my case I went with my standard boots size and theyre working out good so far.


----------



## Petey

One thing nobody has mentioned is that sometimes, a boot just doesn't fit your foot shape (no matter how cool the boots are). You gotta start by trying on boots that are the proper length and then find the boot that has the appropriate shape, width and volume to fit your foot. Nike boots run fairly narrow and low volume compared to some other brands and sizing up beyond your proper length to get more volume/width is the wrong thing to do. So if the boot is too tight but not too long, find another boot.


----------



## York

To Free Rider and all others with Kaijus,

How are you liking your boots after a month or so of riding?

To others that have been using the Kaijus for a while, have they held up well? Any problems with build quality?

Last thing, most boots nowadays seem to have some sort of heel lift prevention feature, mostly in the form of bulges inside the liner around the ankle. Often those bulges come in contact with my ankle bones and cause tremendous pain, but ThirtyTwo boots haven't given me that problem probably because they don't really have those bulges and it's a moldable liner (Northwave isn't bad either even with the bulges).

Do Nike Kaijus have those bulges?

Obviously the best route is to try them on but unfortunately that's not an option so I may have to go the remote order (and worst case scenerio, return) route.

Anyway yeah, please let me know!


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx

im a ten normally but i went with the 10.5's because i have wide feet. I threw in a heel lift and now they are awesome


----------



## The Prodigy

quoting my other posts in this thread:




The Prodigy said:


> all this sizing is pretty weird and confusing!
> 
> i went to a shop and originally wanted to try out the zoom f1 and the kaijus.
> 
> i wear a lot of nike sneakers. mostly blazers and airmax. back in the days i just bought us size 10, but then i figured out that nike in 9.5 fit a lot better. so right now i have like 5 pairs of nike blazers in 9.5 a few air max in 9.5 and even 2 pairs (blazer and sweet classics) in 9 which are pretty snug but after wearing them a bit they became pretty comfortable. my foot measures pretty much 27cm.
> 
> ok, back to the boots. since it's the only shop in town which sells nike boots the ran out of sizes. all they had left was a 9.5 zoom f1 and a 10 kaiju.
> 
> so i tried on the zoom f1 in 9.5 and they had a good fit. my toes touched the front and they felt ok and snug but i wanted to try a 9 which they didn't have. the shop assistant wore nike dunks in size 9.5 (which is like i told u exactly what I'm wearing). he told me that 9 would be too small and he had himself the danny kass in 9.5 and the zoom f1 in 9.5 and they were perfect. now he's on kaijus and he originally went with 9.5 but they were way too small since they run smaller so he had to go with 10.
> 
> the conclusion was that i just tried the zoom f1 unfortunately in only 9.5.
> 
> since i really want a awesome fitting snug boot i wanted to try out the kaijus. but the only way to get them was the internet.
> 
> so i really wasn't sure which size to order, since a few people say they run small: 9 or 9.5 or 10??
> 
> i really thought about it a lot, read like every thread in every forum in the internet and i pulled the trigger on size 9 since they are mondo 27 and my feet are 27cm.
> 
> they arrived a week ago and i stepped in and i thought " awesome!!!!!!! that is exactly how i like my boots to fit". i wore them in the house for like 4 hours and my feet felt to fall asleep and my toes curved a bit. yeah it was kinda uncomfortable but - please - you spend a lot of time in them, you're shredding slopes, you'll wear them for days weeks!! (total time) they WILL pack out and feel awesome within a few time.
> 
> until today i wore them in the house for like 8 hours i think. i'm wearing them right now and i can say they feel superb!! they fit perfectly right now. snug, comfortable, warm, my toes don't curve anymore. just awesome. couldn't be better. i even could imagine wearing them in 8.5. would be a tough time the first days, but it's definitely doable. but i think 9 is the perfect size for me!! now i know that i wouldn't be happy with 9.5 kaijus let alone with 10!!
> 
> tomorrow first time shreddin!!! yeah
> 
> just some words from me .....
> 
> good luck finding the right size for you!!






The Prodigy said:


> already had my first day with them on the slope!! felt truely amazing. warm, very comfortable and flexible. amazing boot. and sizewise it couldn't have been more perfect.


----------



## Milo303

I've got about 25 days on mine and they're perfect for me

It took probably 4 or 5 days to get them packed out enough, but I downsized. I usually wear a 14 in most things and went to a 13 in these


----------



## baldy

got mine last year and this year i noticed a clicking noise when i would flex my left boot. i later realized that it was the TPU spin that had cracked. and they have packed out, but it is quite minimal. They were perfect when i first got them but after almost a year on them they are just a bit loose, like a really worn in sneaker.


----------



## ThaDoctor

mine were real snug as you described till i got 6-7 rides in on em now they feel like a dream


----------



## wrxvic

so if i wear about a 10.5 to 11 in shoe should i just go with a 11 on these?


----------



## The Prodigy

as you can read in this thread i wear mostly 9,5s nikes and rock 9 kaijus.

got my first 8 hour shreddin day behind me!!! what a f****ng nice boot. warm, comfortable, i can really feel how the liner snuggles around every single toe. really amazing!!!! i had to tighten them up after the first two hours shreddin though.


----------



## alohafitz

I have 2011 Nike Kaiju, and I can tell you that the boots run small. You'll have to buy slightly bigger size (most likely 1/2 size bigger) to get a good snug fit with toes barely touching the front of the boots.

To get a sense of your "true size", you need to remove the boot insole (removable inner liner) and measure it in centimeter (to convert inch to centimeter, multiply inch by 2.54). Compare that to your foot measurement (draw the outline of your foot on a piece of paper and measure the length). We only confuse each other by mentioning that we buy bigger and/or smaller from our street shoe size - which has no bearing on what our actual foot size is.

My foot measures 10.25 inches or 26 centimeters (or 26 mondo size). When I take the insole out of my vans contra and measure it, it is exactly 26.5 centimeters - so wearing socks, my toes just barely brush the front of the boots, a perfect fit.

However, for my Nike Kaiju, I had to go with size US 9.5 (or 27.5 mondo/centimeter). How can that be?? Because when I removed the insole and measured it, the 9.5 Kaiju's insole measured 26.5 centimeter -- even though the label states 9.5 (which is 27.5 mondo/centimeter). _*There is no consistency in boot sizing !!*_

My recommendation to everyone who shops online because your LBS does not carry the boots you want is to have the seller/online merchant measure the insole and send that information to you. You should buy the boots with the insole that is 1/4 to 1/2 *centimeter* bigger than your foot size (Note: I state centimeter NOT inch for going bigger).

Happy Hunting for your perfect boots.


----------



## alohafitz

Forgot to mention...other than the sizing not being correct, the Kaiju's are perfect in every sense. Snug fit and no heel lift (and the boots just look cool) -- can't beat that combination.


----------



## Raines

wear 10.5 burton ions... but i think i can wear a 10....


bought 10 kaijus and it feels snug 

but i think i could got the 9.5........... lets see in the end of the season the packing out

I touch the end of the boot but its a "pillow" not the hard shell...


----------

